# Am I Attractive At All??



## Bugs

Plasternoid said:


> "think what you want"...oh my god what an easy copout. It's should be so obvious to anyone with anyone with any wisdom of our generation that this thing is nothing more than a frivolous cry for praise by an obviously well proportioned, healthy looking young girl as a result of this bleak, disgusting social media fueled, Ithis, Ithat, "look at me" culture. I wish antics like yours would disappear with all my heart. They are becoming so alarmingly commonplace. Or at least just be honest about it.


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> "think what you want"...oh my god what an easy copout. It's should be so obvious to anyone with anyone with any wisdom of our generation that this thing is nothing more than a frivolous cry for praise by an obviously well proportioned, healthy looking young girl as a result of this bleak, disgusting social media fueled, Ithis, Ithat, "look at me" culture. I wish antics like yours would disappear with all my heart. They are becoming so alarmingly commonplace. Or at least just be honest about it.


You're not obliged to pay attention to this thread if you find it distasteful.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Plasternoid said:


> "think what you want"...oh my god what an easy copout. It's should be so obvious to anyone with anyone with any wisdom of our generation that this thing is nothing more than a frivolous cry for praise by an obviously well proportioned, healthy looking young girl as a result of this bleak, disgusting social media fueled, Ithis, Ithat, "look at me" culture. I wish antics like yours would disappear with all my heart. They are becoming so alarmingly commonplace. Or at least just be honest about it.


I almost do not know what to say. I mean dude.. if you didn't notice in the beginning of this thread I asked for a critique. I understand where you might be coming from but you have got my intentions distorted by your strong and negative opinion of my age's generation. So why not make your own thread about this issue of "antics" and how you wish they would all disappear. Not trying to be rude. Thanks! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Plasternoid

FakeLefty said:


> You're not obliged to pay attention to this thread if you find it distasteful.


I disagree entirely.


----------



## Plasternoid

[No message]


----------



## Plasternoid

Bugs said:


>


No thank you sir. You can keep your condescending chill pill. Idek what that is but it sounds weird. Is that like slang for Xanax or something? If it's not it should be...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

My God this can not be a legitimate question..May I ask..Why do you consider yourself as unattractive/ask the question?
from what I can see you're very pretty..


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> I disagree entirely.


Yeah because there's definitely someone pointing a gun at your head and forcing you to read through this thread.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

AddictiveMuse said:


> My God this can not be a legitimate question..May I ask..Why do you consider yourself as unattractive/ask the question?
> from what I can see you're very pretty..


To answer your question. I feel like something is wrong with me since I never seem to attract males.. maybe it's because I am kind of awkward. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Well, you are way too young for me, but I would say that you look great ^__^

That being said, your should not value yourself on your looks, as you are a whole person and what matters is that you love you.
Although you are young, and I know that it can be easy to value yourself through the eyes of others, especially if you have hormones that you are still not used to dealing wit and/or feel lonely. That being said, it gets better with age, at least for me I think it got easier lol.

Now, if you wanna be more attractive to the opposite sex, well I think the best thing you can do would be to love yourself and be able to have a genuine smile. There is something very inviting about a person who can just be happy/have fun and attractiveness is not a stagnant entity, it is fluid, so your personality and mannerisms can make you look more attractive. And, of course, don't change for someone else. If someone does not/can not like you for you, then it is not worth your time being in a relationship with them ^__^ Oh, and I have found that the most beautiful people, to me, are people who I think are beautiful on the inside (although that may take time) and everyone is beautiful in their own way, so just keep being you and let your inner beauty begin to shine through ^__^


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Yes


----------



## FakeLefty

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> To answer your question. I feel like something is wrong with me since I never seem to attract males.. maybe it's because I am kind of awkward.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Chances are the guys are afraid of rejection so they hesitate.


----------



## Plasternoid

[No message]


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> No there's not! Why would you even think think that? Random bro.


Nobody is forcing you to pay attention to this thread. There are hundreds of threads in this forum and this is just merely one of them. Not the OP's fault that you're wasting your time here. 

Now tell me. What is compelling you to pay attention to this thread?


----------



## Plasternoid

FakeLefty said:


> Nobody is forcing you to pay attention to this thread. There are hundreds of threads in this forum and this is just merely one of them. Not the OP's fault that you're wasting your time here.
> 
> Now tell me. What is compelling you to pay attention to this thread?


Good question. Probably my outrage over the OP's thinly veiled intentions.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Mr. Meepers said:


> Well, you are way too young for me, but I would say that you look great ^__^
> 
> That being said, your should not value yourself on your looks, as you are a whole person and what matters is that you love you.
> Although you are young, and I know that it can be easy to value yourself through the eyes of others, especially if you have hormones that you are still not used to dealing wit and/or feel lonely. That being said, it gets better with age, at least for me I think it got easier lol.
> 
> Now, if you wanna be more attractive to the opposite sex, well I think the best thing you can do would be to love yourself and be able to have a genuine smile. There is something very inviting about a person who can just be happy/have fun and attractiveness is not a stagnant entity, it is fluid, so your personality and mannerisms can make you look more attractive. And, of course, don't change for someone else. If someone does not/can not like you for you, then it is not worth your time being in a relationship with them ^__^ Oh, and I have found that the most beautiful people, to me, are people who I think are beautiful on the inside (although that may take time) and everyone is beautiful in their own way, so just keep being you and let your inner beauty begin to shine through ^__^


Very helpful! Really I would consider myself a hard person to get to know sometimes. Although I can be really fluid with others if I know them long enoug. I am just so shy sometimes. I've been working on being more approachable and outgoing, and I've gotten a lot better than I used to be over the couple years I've been working on it. I practically live in my head though! It is so hard to change! Thanks for that! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> Good question. Probably my outrage over the OP's thinly veiled intentions.


Now prove to me that the OP has thinly veiled intentions. I highly doubt you can read anyone's mind- there's no way to prove any hidden intentions.


----------



## Plasternoid

FakeLefty said:


> Now prove to me that the OP has thinly veiled intentions. I highly doubt you can read anyone's mind- there's no way to prove any hidden intentions.


Nor is there a way to prove or disprove god. but common sense will allow you to determine with near certainty that there none. Same dynamic here.


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> Nor is there a way to prove or disprove god. but common sense will allow you to determine with near certainty that there none. Same dynamic here.


But in this case you are certain that there are hidden intentions. Can you explain your thought process leading to this certainty?


----------



## Le9acyMuse

@_ThoughtfulThinker_ Pardon my lingo, but aesthetically you're well above the cutoff of 'smash or pass.' Even though I'm not into females beauty is a universal, yet interpretable, ideal. I think you're good looking. Guys may not approach because they don't notice you, look for something else or they're self-doubtful about it. Any predictable reason likely applies. In other words, it's not you. It's them. Especially if you're fine with how you are.

@_lemony snicket_


> Some of the grown men on this thread need to act their age... she's 17, guys, I know you're joking but it's still not entirely appropriate


It's just the topic I want to tackle.

It's fine to be honest. After all, before laws people were already having attractions, sexual or otherwise. It's a general, uncontrollable thing. People made up laws and morals, and passed them off as absolute, in order to appease human insecurity. They're merely tools of control.

Laws and morals try to champion condemnations of things like sadism. I don't like sadism, but everyone is sadistic. A career sadist is neither better nor worse than I. Humans all suck. It's ideal not to trust them, but you gotta.



> That brings me to another point which is try not to rely too hard on male attention as a gauge for whether or not you're attractive. You can do so much better lol


 If it ain't broke, then don't fix it. People and their weaknesses for fertile, godly qualities have monopolized the markets of storytelling and porn for ages. It's a decent measure of appeal when it's less artificial.

@_Plasternoid_ Good point. I get you. You're commenting on human nature.

However, on the subject of human nature it's sketchy to _deny _human nature. It likes validation. It will never _not _like it. Technology's evolution makes ego stroking much more easy to access. That is entirely true.

This thread's purpose was likely to kill two birds with one stone:

Bird 1 - No-one's ego desires to believe its inferior. Egos like to be stroked. We can all agree to that. If not, someone is lying.

Bird 2 - When a question is asked: authentic views set perspectives, explanations satisfy questions.

If you're thought attractive by most, you'll not only have perspective, but you'll have your ego appeased (indirectly, at least). Beauty is power, after all, and humans eat power up when possible. Besides, humans are irrational and can justify a reason for doing anything. It's nothing new, and nothing good or bad. It's just plain, human behavior. We're all quite terrible.


----------



## Plasternoid

Le9acyMuse said:


> @ThoughtfulThinker Pardon my lingo, but aesthetically you're well above the cutoff of 'smash or pass.' Even though I'm not into females beauty is a universal, yet interpretable, ideal. I think you're good looking. Guys may not approach because they don't notice you, look for something else or they're self-doubtful about it. Any predictable reason likely applies. In other words, it's not you. It's them. Especially if you're fine with how you are.
> @lemony snicket
> 
> It's just the topic I want to tackle.
> 
> It's fine to be honest. After all, before laws people were already having attractions, sexual or otherwise. It's a general, uncontrollable thing. People made up laws and morals, and passed them off as absolute, in order to appease human insecurity. They're merely tools of control.
> 
> Laws and morals try to champion condemnations of things like sadism. I don't like sadism, but everyone is sadistic. A career sadist is neither no better nor worse than I. Humans all suck. It's ideal not to trust them, but you gotta.
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke, then don't fix it. People and their weaknesses for fertile, godly qualities have monopolized the markets of storytelling and porn for ages. It's a decent measure of appeal when it's less artificial.
> @Plasternoid Good point. I get you. You're commenting on human nature.
> 
> However, on the subject of human nature it's sketchy to _deny _human nature. It likes validation. It will never _not _like it. Technology's evolution makes ego stroking much more easy to access. That is entirely true.
> 
> This thread's purpose was likely to kill two birds with one stone:
> 
> Bird 1 - No-one's ego desires to believe its inferior. Egos like to be stroked. We can all agree to that. If not, someone is lying.
> 
> Bird 2 - When a question is asked: authentic views set perspectives, explanations satisfy questions.
> 
> If you're thought attractive by most, you'll not only have perspective, but you'll have your ego appeased (indirectly, at least). Beauty is power, after all, and humans eat power up when possible. Besides, humans are irrational and can justify a reason for doing anything. It's nothing new, and nothing good or bad. It's just plain, human behavior. We're all quite terrible. lol


Excellent words. Much more helpful/ thoughtful than anything that FakeLefty guy has to say.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

FakeLefty said:


> Hey there.


Thanks for defending me!  Means a lot! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 66393

Judging by your pictures, this seems to be a problem that lies within. Take into consideration that no one many approach you because you make yourself unapproachable.


----------



## FakeLefty

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Thanks for defending me!  Means a lot!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Anytime, pretty lady. :wink:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Le9acyMuse said:


> @_ThoughtfulThinker_ Pardon my lingo, but aesthetically you're well above the cutoff of 'smash or pass.' Even though I'm not into females beauty is a universal, yet interpretable, ideal. I think you're good looking. Guys may not approach because they don't notice you, look for something else or they're self-doubtful about it. Any predictable reason likely applies. In other words, it's not you. It's them. Especially if you're fine with how you are.
> 
> @_lemony snicket_
> 
> It's just the topic I want to tackle.
> 
> It's fine to be honest. After all, before laws people were already having attractions, sexual or otherwise. It's a general, uncontrollable thing. People made up laws and morals, and passed them off as absolute, in order to appease human insecurity. They're merely tools of control.
> 
> Laws and morals try to champion condemnations of things like sadism. I don't like sadism, but everyone is sadistic. A career sadist is neither better nor worse than I. Humans all suck. It's ideal not to trust them, but you gotta.
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke, then don't fix it. People and their weaknesses for fertile, godly qualities have monopolized the markets of storytelling and porn for ages. It's a decent measure of appeal when it's less artificial.
> 
> @_Plasternoid_ Good point. I get you. You're commenting on human nature.
> 
> However, on the subject of human nature it's sketchy to _deny _human nature. It likes validation. It will never _not _like it. Technology's evolution makes ego stroking much more easy to access. That is entirely true.
> 
> This thread's purpose was likely to kill two birds with one stone:
> 
> Bird 1 - No-one's ego desires to believe its inferior. Egos like to be stroked. We can all agree to that. If not, someone is lying.
> 
> Bird 2 - When a question is asked: authentic views set perspectives, explanations satisfy questions.
> 
> If you're thought attractive by most, you'll not only have perspective, but you'll have your ego appeased (indirectly, at least). Beauty is power, after all, and humans eat power up when possible. Besides, humans are irrational and can justify a reason for doing anything. It's nothing new, and nothing good or bad. It's just plain, human behavior. We're all quite terrible.


Has anyone ever told you that you have a savvy way of explaining things? Thanks for your comment!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Very helpful! Really I would consider myself a hard person to get to know sometimes. Although I can be really fluid with others if I know them long enoug. I am just so shy sometimes. I've been working on being more approachable and outgoing, and I've gotten a lot better than I used to be over the couple years I've been working on it. I practically live in my head though! It is so hard to change! Thanks for that!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Hahaha you remind me of me when I was younger. Talking to new people and in front of the class made me feel very anxious and scared, so when I went off to college when I was 18 I used to pretend that I was not afraid. Other than my confidence, I did not change anything about myself. To make friends, I would choose a table in the cafeteria that looked "safe" (not too many people, people who I thought might be a little less judgemental, and people who looked a bit lonely), introduced myself, and asked if I could join them. Overtime I gained more confidence and what I felt as "safe" began to expand and eventually I saw familiar faces and made a lot of friends ^__^


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hahaha you remind me of me when I was younger. Talking to new people and in front of the class made me feel very anxious and scared, so when I went off to college when I was 18 I used to pretend that I was not afraid. Other than my confidence, I did not change anything about myself. To make friends, I would choose a table in the cafeteria that looked "safe" (not too many people, people who I thought might be a little less judgemental, and people who looked a bit lonely), introduced myself, and asked if I could join them. Overtime I gained more confidence and what I felt as "safe" began to expand and eventually I saw familiar faces and made a lot of friends ^__^


I am so going to try that when school starts back up! Wow! If I ever need more advice I know where to get it. Thanks. ^0^

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I am so going to try that when school starts back up! Wow! If I ever need more advice I know where to get it. Thanks. ^0^
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


It doesn't even have to be during the school year. If you have work during the summer you can start a conversation with your co-workers. It doesn't even have to be something profound- just something small as a starting point. Even here if you get to know someone very well you can Skype the person. And PerC has a designated chatroom in which you can converse with multiple people from this site at once. You have options! :happy:

(And they're options. You don't have to do these if you're not that comfortable with socializing yet.)


----------



## lemony snicket

Le9acyMuse said:


> It's just the topic I want to tackle.
> 
> It's fine to be honest. After all, before laws people were already having attractions, sexual or otherwise. It's a general, uncontrollable thing. People made up laws and morals, and passed them off as absolute, in order to appease human insecurity. They're merely tools of control.
> 
> Laws and morals try to champion condemnations of things like sadism. I don't like sadism, but everyone is sadistic. A career sadist is neither better nor worse than I. Humans all suck. It's ideal not to trust them, but you gotta.


I don't believe all laws aren't "merely tools of control." The law is always perfect, but sometimes, as in the case of, say, age of consent laws (which I think are the kind of laws we're talking about here), I think it's useful to have representations of (the majority of) humanity's values and to have those representations carry some weight. And frankly, I'm inclined to think that if you see those laws as "tool of control," you're the reason we need those laws.

Now -- I don't think that any of the men on this thread were going as far as to break the law. I am very wary of any situation like this involving adult men and teenage girls, and I think it can never hurt to be too careful. But I know they were being relatively innocuous.

My point now is that I'm just a little concerned as to why you went out of your way to make this argument.


----------



## HltrSkltr

Omg, you are beautiful. Stop giving your time to ppl who think otherwise.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

FakeLefty said:


> It doesn't even have to be during the school year. If you have work during the summer you can start a conversation with your co-workers. It doesn't even have to be something profound- just something small as a starting point. Even here if you get to know someone very well you can Skype the person. And PerC has a designated chatroom in which you can converse with multiple people from this site at once. You have options! :happy:
> 
> (And they're options. You don't have to do these if you're not that comfortable with socializing yet.)


Tru dat! I might try that sometime. I am ready to socialize lol. Very ready. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Tru dat! I might try that sometime. I am ready to socialize lol. Very ready.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


If you need more information (chatroom, Skype, etc.) feel free to ask me! I won't bite! :tongue:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

FakeLefty said:


> If you need more information (chatroom, Skype, etc.) feel free to ask me! I won't bite! :tongue:


Absolutely! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty

@ThoughtfulThinker

Oh, and be sure to stick around this website for a while. I made plenty of friends during my time here. :happy:


----------



## Le9acyMuse

lemony snicket said:


> I don't believe all laws aren't "merely tools of control." The law is always perfect, but sometimes, as in the case of, say, age of consent laws (which I think are the kind of laws we're talking about here), I think it's useful to have representations of (the majority of) humanity's values and to have those representations carry some weight.


It's useful/effective in that the majority, or the current powers that be, have a say in what is to be seen as civil or not. However, someone possessing that power and enforcing it is one thing. The power translating over to the way things actually are is another.



> ...And frankly, I'm inclined to think that if you see those laws as "tool of control," you're the reason we need those laws.




We all have irrational prioritizations based on personal fears. Commonly it's disliking deviations from a personally accepted norm. Seeing how all people can prioritize the mistreatment/punishment of others for being different from an accepted standard should bring to question the logic that people use to make laws. Everyone has a hang up.

Humanity's values are self-serving, and far from able to grasp more than a vague notion of ultimate truth or absoluteness. Our thinking is too problematic. We don't really know anything because we can't get over ourselves.



> Now -- I don't think that any of the men on this thread were going as far as to break the law. I am very wary of any situation like this involving adult men and teenage girls, and I think it can never hurt to be too careful. But I know they were being relatively innocuous.
> 
> My point now is that I'm just a little concerned as to why you went out of your way to make this argument.


 It does seem a bit sporadic, but it's a touchy subject, and I guess I'm exercising the same freedom you used to make your point about acting one's age considering attraction. Opportunity.

Really, my views don't matter. Anything anyone does isn't innately wrong or right (labels _we _come up with). Power has always been the way of all things. Humanity just irks me because as hard as it tries it never accomplishes what it believes it does. We construct absolutes when all we use is what seems consistent.

I only used your remarks to appease my nihilistic streak. I'm just another human with its corresponding issues and complexes.


----------



## TootsieBear267

@ThoughtfulThinker

You're not ugly. I think you're cute. However, I can understand how it feels to be a young woman and confused why men don't talk to you first. It's not only confusing, but brings down your spirits. Keep up the courage and you'll meet someone who can respect you for being you.


----------



## Bugs

FakeLefty said:


> If you need more information (chatroom, Skype, etc.) feel free to ask me! I won't bite! :tongue:


 @FakeLefty , @ThoughtfulThinker
Oh , let me set the mood for you two :


----------



## Kyora

Do you want a feminine point of view?
Anyway I'll give it 

You are really beautiful my dear  You have a beautiful face that seems flawless, so yep definitely attractive ^^ I'm going to tell you what my male friends told me "Boys might not approach you since they feel that you are out of space" They wanted to say that sometimes women look unapproachable since they are too beautiful and that they do not want to be rejected. That's not what I interpreted that's just what my friends told me


----------



## Kaisikudo

The picture quality! It hurts my eyes! >_< (kidding)

Couple things that surprise me here:

1) The thread title gave me the impression that you were going to be somebody lacking in self-confidence, looking for some emotional support after having experienced some form of rejection. Instead, you've turned out to be a perfectly confident girl... looking for reassurance after a... perceived deficit in male attention? The trouble then, is that you've equated _not being approached_, with _not being appreciated_.

Who's to say that these guys didn't see you and think "Wow, she's way out of my league", before shying away from talking to you. It might mean that they've judged you in advance as being unlikely to give them the time of day, which is fairly presumptuous, but you can't really stop people from doing that, sorry. Besides which, if you're really attracted to guys who're bold enough to make the first move, then this is just an easy way of filtering out the ones who're "too shy" for you 

2) You're only 17. That's pretty young for men to even be approaching you in the first place, is it not? Is this happening in social context where you'd actually expect to be approached (e.g. at a party/club/hangout location)? Or is this happening in quiet places, where the guys might just be concentrated on other things?

Willing to bet within the next 3 months you'll encounter at least ONE sufficiently self-confident guy, who will strike up a conversation with you. And then you won't worry about your appearance anymore xD



To answer the thread question: You're not stunningly gorgeous, but you're still prettier than average. I don't wanna "critique" your pictures or rate you out of 10, because everyone's tastes are different. I like your hair most of all. Other guys might like your eyes or your nose or your smile or whatever. My opinion of you really doesn't matter, and nor does the opinion of any guy who chooses not to interact with you. Either start approaching them, or focus on making a good impression when somebody finally does talk to you


----------



## Reluctanine

@ThoughtfulThinker

I think you're beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! But from the pictures and what I've read here, I can sense that you lack confidence in yourself. Whether guys approach you shouldn't be how you judge your attractiveness. I mean, our looks will all fade with age, and as we get older, there will definitely be a drop-off in the number of guys who approach girls.

Does that mean we've become less attractive?

No! Of course not. My grandmother is still as beautiful and attractive to my grandfather as the day he first married her. Because she's loving and kind and caring (and somewhat suffocating). She still has her flaws but that doesn't mean her attractiveness has diminished just because no guys approach her. Her attractiveness is based on self-confidence, being herself, caring for others (talking way too much), and working hard to provide for her family. 

The funny thing about attractiveness is that the less you care about your outer self and work more on your inner world, the more your soul seems to shine through. I didn't really get that until I was past my teenaged years. I mean, it was always something the adults said, blah blah, but it didn't register and hit me until then. Build up your confidence in yourself and your attractiveness by getting out there and exploring the world! You're young!!! The world's your oyster! Don't approach guys with the thinking of "Why didn't he approach me first? Am I unattractive?" Instead think of it as "Oh, look, a new friend! I'm going to make a new friend!" Approach guys and girls with the same feeling and self-confidence. Approach people old and young. You'll get used to talking with more people. Less pressurising this way since you can build up self-confidence.

A stranger is just a friend not yet made. (Plus, my thinking is, hey I'm only going to see some of them once in my life. I can talk all the nonsense I want and listen to their stories and practice my skills, man!)

Be more forgiving of yourself. It's okay to not be able to think of things to say in a conversation. Talking to others is really like a muscle that has to be worked on. I used to hate it when strangers talked to me, but now I can carry on a conversation quite well. Feeling fear is normal, but it does lessen with time.










LOVE YOURSELF!


----------



## angelfish

@OP, you're lovely! Pretty face and cute body. Give it time, you're only 17. I don't think I even started being really attracted to people until I was 19ish. Consider that potential partners have to be both attracted _and_ socially confident around girls to actually initiate with you. You have nothing to worry about! 



Plasternoid said:


> "think what you want"...oh my god what an easy copout. It's should be so obvious to anyone with anyone with any wisdom of our generation that this thing is nothing more than a frivolous cry for praise by an obviously well proportioned, healthy looking young girl as a result of this bleak, disgusting social media fueled, Ithis, Ithat, "look at me" culture. I wish antics like yours would disappear with all my heart. They are becoming so alarmingly commonplace. Or at least just be honest about it.


The current culture _is_ having an impact on how people present themselves, but it is more complex than just simple narcissism. Social media gives us a certain degree of control over our self-presentation, and logically it makes us more aware and more concerned about trying to present ourselves in a good light. It is possible that OP is in part asking for opinions to receive a self-confidence boost, but is there great harm in that? I don't think so, really, when you think about it. The media sends a LOT of negative and critical messages to young people about their image and self-esteem - you need to look like this, need to look like that, shouldn't look like this, only will be valued if you look like this, and so on. It makes for unstable ground to just be oneself and thrive in. Even if she is looking for a confidence boost, doesn't that seem reasonable in a world that is so rife with criticism? Even if it is a "cry for praise", is it necessarily frivolous? All the facebook likes in the world can't make up for not feeling self-confident and not feeling like you're attractive. If it is a cry, then it's a cry for help. 

But that's assuming that she is crying at all, and that's really not a fair assumption. Wouldn't it be nice if we could all hear an objective overview of ourselves from a group of people that we can ask without feeling the ramifications of their judgment in our personal lives? I think it definitely would. And that's what she's done here - presented herself in a place where people are more likely to give honest opinions and where she is very unlikely to incur any negative fallout in her personal life from seeking those opinions. It's actually really a smart thing to do. 

As others have pointed out, it actually seems to say a lot about your own state of mind that you are determined to interpret her intentions in a negative light when you cannot know her true motives. I have nothing against you - I don't know you at all - but it felt like this was an attack based more on projection than on reality. What is it about social media that is making you feel so frustrated?


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Thanks guys! I think I've come away from this thread with new thoughts and I've got some self reflecting/improving to do. I really appreciate each and everyone's comments. :happy:

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## Plasternoid

angelfish said:


> @OP, you're lovely! Pretty face and cute body. Give it time, you're only 17. I don't think I even started being really attracted to people until I was 19ish. Consider that potential partners have to be both attracted _and_ socially confident around girls to actually initiate with you. You have nothing to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> The current culture _is_ having an impact on how people present themselves, but it is more complex than just simple narcissism. Social media gives us a certain degree of control over our self-presentation, and logically it makes us more aware and more concerned about trying to present ourselves in a good light. It is possible that OP is in part asking for opinions to receive a self-confidence boost, but is there great harm in that? I don't think so, really, when you think about it. The media sends a LOT of negative and critical messages to young people about their image and self-esteem - you need to look like this, need to look like that, shouldn't look like this, only will be valued if you look like this, and so on. It makes for unstable ground to just be oneself and thrive in. Even if she is looking for a confidence boost, doesn't that seem reasonable in a world that is so rife with criticism? Even if it is a "cry for praise", is it necessarily frivolous? All the facebook likes in the world can't make up for not feeling self-confident and not feeling like you're attractive. If it is a cry, then it's a cry for help.
> 
> But that's assuming that she is crying at all, and that's really not a fair assumption. Wouldn't it be nice if we could all hear an objective overview of ourselves from a group of people that we can ask without feeling the ramifications of their judgment in our personal lives? I think it definitely would. And that's what she's done here - presented herself in a place where people are more likely to give honest opinions and where she is very unlikely to incur any negative fallout in her personal life from seeking those opinions. It's actually really a smart thing to do.
> 
> As others have pointed out, it actually seems to say a lot about your own state of mind that you are determined to interpret her intentions in a negative light when you cannot know her true motives. I have nothing against you - I don't know you at all - but it felt like this was an attack based more on projection than on reality. What is it about social media that is making you feel so frustrated?


Well you should have something against me. Our disagreement makes us enemies.


----------



## Mammon

If you atleast didn't believe somewhere you were attractive, you would've never dared posting those pics.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Merihim said:


> If you atleast didn't believe somewhere you were attractive, you would've never dared posting those pics.


Yeah my family says I am but ya know your family says that because they love you, right? So I wanted others opinions.


----------



## angelfish

Plasternoid said:


> Well you should have something against me. Our disagreement makes us enemies.


Hm, nah. I guess you can have me as an enemy if you want. I still don't have anything against you. I am guessing your anger has a completely reasonable basis, just probably would be more effectively leveraged at a different target, like whatever actually caused the anger, instead of this chick, who is maybe deserving of a little bit of roll-eye at most but probably not full fledged smackdown. To be honest I'm pretty curious what you're that upset about, because it must have been something pretty shitty to make you so fired up.


----------



## Plasternoid

angelfish said:


> Hm, nah. I guess you can have me as an enemy if you want. I still don't have anything against you. I am guessing your anger has a completely reasonable basis, just probably would be more effectively leveraged at a different target, like whatever actually caused the anger, instead of this chick, who is maybe deserving of a little bit of roll-eye at most but probably not full fledged smackdown. To be honest I'm pretty curious what you're that upset about, because it must have been something pretty shitty to make you so fired up.


I'm not upset about anything. I just really want you to have something against me. I would just make me alot more comfortable. Anything else doesn't make sense to me. Thanks.


----------



## Roland Khan

You make me want to masturbate.


----------



## Leo Argent

@ThoughtfulThinker

I realize this threat may have moved on, but I thought I would provide my 2 cents in the hopes that it may be of some benefit.

First off, you are highly attractive - so don't let anyone tell you otherwise! 

(If you feel comfortable with it, I can go into more detail about what makes you look good)

Now the INTP does make things interesting. My brother has an INTP fiancee so, assuming you are like her, I can probably speak fairly well on this topic.

INTPs often seem lost in thought and rather distant. Because of that, they often give off an "unavailable" or "uninterested" vibe. You might actually be interested in a guy, but (assuming you're like my brother's fiancee) it probably doesn't show very well. Typically, I respect INTPs immensely, but I have difficulty getting to know them. It's like there's a wall there. From what I have seen, INTPs often don't show their emotions much - unless they feel very strongly about something. So you don't get the same sort of instant feedback as you would from an Extrovert or a Feeler. The result of this is that INTPs often have difficulty getting close to others and establishing deep romantic/emotional bonds.

However, I've noticed that once people take the time to get to know a female INTP, it's definitely worth it! You INTPs have a fascinating way of thinking - you're extremely logical and yet somewhat abstract and chaotic, like a whirlwind in a bottle! Once you have someone's attention, they will find it endlessly fascinating to figure out what you're thinking and feeling. On the rare occasion that INTPs engage in humor or playful banter, you are awfully witty and downright hilarious!

So my advice is to find someone or some group that deals with a core interest of yours. Spend time with them discussing your shared love of that interest. They may seem distant at first, but they will gradually find you more and more interesting and attractive. There is an allure to the slowly opening introvert - like a flower opening up that is in many ways more beautiful than a flower in full bloom. The contrast between the strong logic of T, the abstraction of N, and the controlled chaos of P can also be quite fascinating. Traditionally, INTPs are said to go along well with ESTJs and ENTJs like me. However, my brother is an INFJ and they're a great couple! So NFs can certainly pair up very well with INTPs!

Does that help at all?


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Leo Argent said:


> @ThoughtfulThinker
> 
> I realize this threat may have moved on, but I thought I would provide my 2 cents in the hopes that it may be of some benefit.
> 
> First off, you are highly attractive - so don't let anyone tell you otherwise!
> 
> (If you feel comfortable with it, I can go into more detail about what makes you look good)
> 
> Now the INTP does make things interesting. My brother has an INTP fiancee so, assuming you are like her, I can probably speak fairly well on this topic.
> 
> INTPs often seem lost in thought and rather distant. Because of that, they often give off an "unavailable" or "uninterested" vibe. You might actually be interested in a guy, but (assuming you're like my brother's fiancee) it probably doesn't show very well. Typically, I respect INTPs immensely, but I have difficulty getting to know them. It's like there's a wall there. From what I have seen, INTPs often don't show their emotions much - unless they feel very strongly about something. So you don't get the same sort of instant feedback as you would from an Extrovert or a Feeler. The result of this is that INTPs often have difficulty getting close to others and establishing deep romantic/emotional bonds.
> 
> However, I've noticed that once people take the time to get to know a female INTP, it's definitely worth it! You INTPs have a fascinating way of thinking - you're extremely logical and yet somewhat abstract and chaotic, like a whirlwind in a bottle! Once you have someone's attention, they will find it endlessly fascinating to figure out what you're thinking and feeling. On the rare occasion that INTPs engage in humor or playful banter, you are awfully witty and downright hilarious!
> 
> So my advice is to find someone or some group that deals with a core interest of yours. Spend time with them discussing your shared love of that interest. They may seem distant at first, but they will gradually find you more and more interesting and attractive. There is an allure to the slowly opening introvert - like a flower opening up that is in many ways more beautiful than a flower in full bloom. The contrast between the strong logic of T, the abstraction of N, and the controlled chaos of P can also be quite fascinating. Traditionally, INTPs are said to go along well with ESTJs and ENTJs like me. However, my brother is an INFJ and they're a great couple! So NFs can certainly pair up very well with INTPs!
> 
> Does that help at all?


That helped TONS!! I would feel comfortable hearing anything from you if you want. Critique away!  So are you close with your brother's fiance as of now? This right here is why I made this thread! Thanks!!


----------



## Leo Argent

@ThoughtfulThinker

Brilliant! I'm happy to be of service *bows dramatically*

OK as far as physical appearance goes, you have a very well shaped face and great skin. Long flowing hair is definitely good too! A lot of women think they need to do all sorts of crazy things with their hair to get attention, but ask almost any guy and they're very happy with long, flowing hair! It's simple, it's attractive, and it's safe. Everyone likes how it looks and it looks good with any facial structure. You're also very thin but you still have curves - which is always an attractive combination. You also look like the sort of person I would be very comfortable around. You look awesome, so I would have to be awfully picky to find any negatives. If I had to pinpoint an area for improvement, it would be that your eyes look kind of distant.

One thing I've seen INTP girls do that looks really attractive is that little wry INTP smile, often while tilting the head down and lifting the eyebrows. It's kind of a playful, bemused "oh really?" look. My brother's fiancee does that a lot when she reacts to something witty, ridiculous, or flirtatious. It's a look that allows INTPs to look inviting without having to pretend to be extroverts or feelers.

I'm quite close with my brother's fiancee! I see her almost every day since my brother and I are so close. At first I didn't like her all that much because she seemed so cold and distant. I am warm, enthusiastic, driven, ambitious, and outgoing by nature, so her coldness made it seem like she disliked me or something. Then I went out on a limb to get to know her a bit, offering her sincere compliments and asking her to explain why she likes my brother and how their relationship works so well. That let her know that I'm on her side and she immediately became much friendlier and much more pleasant. Whenever she, my brother, and myself are together it's actually really fantastic! My brother is emotional, abstract, and really ridiculous sometimes. His fiancee loves his antics but also grounds him in logic. They disagree often, but in a playful way to the degree that I wonder if they even disagree at all. I usually take her side since her logic makes intuitive sense to me. She's pretty much always right. Yet when I play along with my brother's silliness, she dies laughing! So it's really a lot of fun!

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask away Miss Thinker


----------



## Aquamarine

You're lovely!  You should smile more.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Attractiveness is subjective, I do not personally find you attractive, you are not my type. I do not find you ugly or anything like that either. You are good looking, just not attractive to me. There are many girls that my friends think are extremely attractive but I do not find that attractive, and vice versa. Basically the point is, don't get your confidence from other peoples opinions of you, because they are very subjective and can vary greatly. Its much more satisfying to gain confidence inwardly, anyways.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple

Yes, you're cute.

Remember that there are many reasons guys won't approach you. They are people too and won't always come to you solely on the basis of being attracted to you - even if it certainly helps. They might be shy, view you platonically, dislike your personality, etc.


----------



## Fern

As an eighteen year old NTP female?

Get over yourself.

You're pretty.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Leo Argent said:


> @ThoughtfulThinker
> 
> Brilliant! I'm happy to be of service *bows dramatically*
> 
> OK as far as physical appearance goes, you have a very well shaped face and great skin. Long flowing hair is definitely good too! A lot of women think they need to do all sorts of crazy things with their hair to get attention, but ask almost any guy and they're very happy with long, flowing hair! It's simple, it's attractive, and it's safe. Everyone likes how it looks and it looks good with any facial structure. You're also very thin but you still have curves - which is always an attractive combination. You also look like the sort of person I would be very comfortable around. You look awesome, so I would have to be awfully picky to find any negatives. If I had to pinpoint an area for improvement, it would be that your eyes look kind of distant.
> 
> One thing I've seen INTP girls do that looks really attractive is that little wry INTP smile, often while tilting the head down and lifting the eyebrows. It's kind of a playful, bemused "oh really?" look. My brother's fiancee does that a lot when she reacts to something witty, ridiculous, or flirtatious. It's a look that allows INTPs to look inviting without having to pretend to be extroverts or feelers.
> 
> I'm quite close with my brother's fiancee! I see her almost every day since my brother and I are so close. At first I didn't like her all that much because she seemed so cold and distant. I am warm, enthusiastic, driven, ambitious, and outgoing by nature, so her coldness made it seem like she disliked me or something. Then I went out on a limb to get to know her a bit, offering her sincere compliments and asking her to explain why she likes my brother and how their relationship works so well. That let her know that I'm on her side and she immediately became much friendlier and much more pleasant. Whenever she, my brother, and myself are together it's actually really fantastic! My brother is emotional, abstract, and really ridiculous sometimes. His fiancee loves his antics but also grounds him in logic. They disagree often, but in a playful way to the degree that I wonder if they even disagree at all. I usually take her side since her logic makes intuitive sense to me. She's pretty much always right. Yet when I play along with my brother's silliness, she dies laughing! So it's really a lot of fun!
> 
> If you have any other questions, feel free to ask away Miss Thinker


So what first attracted your brother to her? How did they meet? Story time!  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo Argent

@ThoughtfulThinker

Then gather 'round the imaginary campfire and I will tell the tale 

Once upon a time, my brother was in college and he saw a calm, quiet girl sitting alone in the corner. He didn't pay much attention to her - he only noticed her because she was eating a lot of shrimp (my brother is allergic to shrimp). But somehow he remembered that girl. Later on, he became passionately interested in writing a cartoon, but he lacked artistic talent. He looked all around trying to find someone that would both love his ideas and have the skills and talents to help him make his dreams into reality. He found the quiet girl again and they began chatting. She loved all his ideas and she saw it as a wonderful way to use her artistic abilities! She approaches art with a very analytical, perfectionistic nature - so she usually prefers drawing backgrounds or props. She is an artist that thinks like an engineer. She seemed distant at first, but their shared interests kept them talking with each other. She was somewhat sheltered growing up, so she often had not heard about the movies, games, and hobbies my brother enjoys. Yet due to their shared values, complimentary ways of thinking, and her open mind and intense curiosity, they quickly learned to love what the other person loves. For a while they were just "friends" - even though they talked every day and went to meals together almost every day. They even played all sorts of odd games all over campus - from fairly normal things like sledding in the snow, to human bowling, to hide and seek on a college campus! They also loved going to Toys R Us to recharge their creative batteries and get inspiration from all the whimsical toys they would find. My brother was afraid to ask her to be his girlfriend since he respected her so much. He viewed her as being too good for him. Yet by that time, his feelings for her had grown to the point that he just had to tell her.

As boyfriend and girlfriend, he helped her open up, enjoy life, and kept her very P mind constantly entertained with fantastical thoughts and whimsical ideas. She grounded him in logic and reality, keeping him on track and also giving him a very appreciative audience for his silliness. They could be summed up like this: my brother has ideas and she helps make them real. My brother does something ridiculous and she rolls her eyes with a laugh and a smile.

When my brother asked her to marry him in a botanical garden room full of red roses, she said yes. Her reason? It was the logical thing to do. Each one supplied something the other needed while appreciating the other person deeply for who they are. It simply made sense. As odd as that may sound to Feelers, she considered her choice to marry him to be a logical decision. Yet she is very sentimental in her own way. All she may show on the outside is a little smile and a little glint in her eyes, but she preserves every rose he gives her. There's hardly a moment that goes by where they aren't thinking about each other. So they are very romantic in their own way. They have lived happily ever after.

What do you think?


----------



## VoodooDolls

we need to see a little bit more to tell.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

That was very beautiful! Someone should make a movie about them and you should narrate it/write scripts. I am very glad you commented on my thread with such an open and friendly approach despite the comments above. 
She is a lot like me but different at the same time. Words cannot express what I am feeling right now. Logic clicks with me better, when I acquaint my perception of my attractiveness with my personality type. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Devrim

You look cute.

P.S For someone who's shy about how they look,
You look QUITE confident in your second shot .

:kitteh:


----------



## TheSummerOne761

You just look like a nice and pretty girl. I also get an intelligent vibe from you though, like you think through about things. If guys have a similar first impression they may just feel intimidated. Expecially guys your own age, as both genders do tend to mature in a different pace.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I was just kidding with you.
> You've indicated that your MBTI type is INTP but have you explored which Enneagram type best describes you?
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/articles/47315-freudian-theory-enneagram.html
> 
> Comprehensive Enneagram Quiz


These are my results: 
Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven. When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4. You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Some words that describe you: principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.



I remember taking this test before and getting type 4&5 so I am definitely a type 5 for sure! 
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquamarine

Plasternoid said:


> Good question. Probably my outrage over the OP's thinly veiled intentions.


I know there are a lot of people who love fishing for attention on the internet, but we're not sure whether OP meant it this way, really needs some encouragement or just want people's honest opinions. While I personally don't like people who fish for attention, it's generally harmless so I give OP and anyone else who posts similar content the benefit of the doubt. Just don't jump to any conclusions unless there's a good reason to.


----------



## Plasternoid

Aquamarine said:


> I know there are a lot of people who love fishing for attention on the internet, but we're not sure whether OP meant it this way, really needs some encouragement or just want people's honest opinions. While I personally don't like people who fish for attention, it's generally harmless so I give OP and anyone else who posts similar content the benefit of the doubt. Just don't jump to any conclusions unless there's a good reason to.


I'll repeat an earlier post of mine, if it was some burly hairy pedophile lookin 50 year old dude as the OP you would not be rushing to his defense like that. But an aesthetically pleasing young white girl gets the long end of the straw because of a glaring double standard no one wants to address.


----------



## Superfluous

I'm sorry you ever doubted your attractiveness. 

As to the others who are shaming this young girl, you should be ashamed of yourself. She's a teenage girl for goodness sake! If it was a boy, I would still be for his defense, and if it was a man who had the balls to ask a bunch of snooty online people - I would still defend him, whether he was attractive or not. This is insecurity we're talking about, & it's a shame people will nit pick at any reason to tear a person down.


----------



## ForsakenMe

You are quite attractive. No ****. :laughing:

That said, I agree with the others in this thread, mainly about how shy the majority of the male population is nowadays. They are clueless when it's okay to approach a woman, what to say to her, how to not offend her or threaten her, etc. Very young guys are especially guilty for feeling so afraid to do the approaching. It is hard to feel confident when there's little to no validation from other people, but that's what confidence is all about; loving yourself even if you have to be your only #1 fan. That's way more beautiful than any cosmetics can ever do for you. :kitteh:

You are 17 years old? Lucky. I wish I can be that young again. At that age, responsibilities are usually lower, there's more fun to be had, and you can focus on yourself than focusing on a demanding career, partner, or children during your 20's and 30's. (And beyond!) Please have fun and focus on yourself. Expand yourself as an individual, and I promise you, the right man will come along and will knock down your door for you. You have my word!


----------



## dizzycactus

About average? You'll have a fair number of guys who think you're above average though, since we all have certain preferences that enhances the perceived attractiveness to us beyond a more impartial appraisal.

I guess the issue in the question is what you define as attractive. Is attractive a relative trait, measured in terms of percentiles i.e. "I'm more attractive than 80% of the population, therefore, by a bell-curve distribution, I am a 7/10" or is it just an impression that comes from vacuum, such that all girls could get makeovers and then they could all seem attractive?


----------



## dizzycactus

ForsakenMe said:


> That said, I agree with the others in this thread, mainly about how shy the majority of the male population is nowadays. They are clueless when it's okay to approach a woman, what to say to her, how to not offend her or threaten her, etc. Very young guys are especially guilty for feeling so afraid to do the approaching.


Why are the guys guilty for feeling afraid? If a girl is afraid of being raped, is she "guilty" for that? 

The fact that guys not approaching girls is seen as a big problem in itself indicates that girls depend on guys approaching them, i.e. it's much more an issue that girls are "guilty" of being afraid of approaching than it is that guys are. 

Why are you recommending her to just remain passive until a guy comes "knocking down her door" for her? She's much more likely to end up with a narcissistic or psychopathic abuser that way, since a lack of shame and extreme confidence are typical traits arising from those conditions. On the other hand, someone who's amygdala is extra sensitive, which regulates emotions, is quite often shy, due to being more sensitive to emotional events. In other words, a guy who possesses real depth of feeling is more likely than average to be shy, whilst a boisterous confident guy is more likely than average to possess unhealthy mental defects that could lead to mistreatment and abuse. Your choice, however.


----------



## Stendhal

I'm too old for you, but I'd say your perfectly attractive to other 17 year olds. I'm not an expert on matters of the heart, but I can give you a small bit of advice. First of all, be careful, it is really easy to walk into a relationship with somebody who seems nice but turns out to be abusive (I learned this the hard way). Secondly, be aware that their are certain people it's better to be unattractive too, either because they are jerks or because they are incompatible. Thirdly, their is no need to get too caught up in you looks. Believe it or not, most guys really do think models are too skinny and wear too much make up, but they think they are unusual in these tastes. Also, most guys will not notice the tiny "imperfections" a lot of girls worry about. Fourthly, you have plenty of time and being single is not the worst thing in the world (TRUST me on that one). Fifthly, you maybe surprised to learn that some guys are actually afraid of you. In remember in high school when some of my male friends where actually afraid to even talk to girls I considered friends or acquaintances because of they where somewhat attractive. Pretty girls seem to take on a mystical character in the eyes of some males to which the ascribe fantastic and even mystical powers. There is a well known tendency for extremely attractive women to be less romantically successful that their slightly plainer sisters. Added to this, the fact your an INTP, which means you may not come off as overly approachable and probably appear a lot more self-assured than you actually are, so the intimidation factor in further increased. With this said, you can overcome this problem by being the one to make the first approach (btw, it's best to try getting to know the person first before making any romantic moves) yourself. A lot of guys like being approached and asked out by girls (humans generally like it when other humans take an interest in them), and let sexist piss brains tell you otherwise. I know that as an introvert, it may not be easy for you to make the first move, but their is no reason why you can't do it; plus improving your ability to approach people is a good skill to learn anyways. 

Keep in mind that most if all the people positing here don't know you personally, so keep that in mind with our advice.

I hope this post helped.


----------



## kindaconfused

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I am 17 years old. I am full of energy and if you met me you might think I was ISTP.. But I am INTP. I feel as if I am unattractive due to the fact that males won't even talk to me unless I approach them first.. I really appreciate if someone would critique my pictures below and see what my problem is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are very attractive. But I noticed something;

First pic- fake smile
second pic- no smile

I hope you smile more IRL. And if people don't talk to you, talk to them first. I would bet they would love to talk to you.


----------



## RetroVortex

You'd be surprised about how many people would be attracted to you but are probably either too shy or too intimidated to approach.
You're certainly quite pretty. If I was 17 I'd definitely would have considered awkwardly staring at you in admiration from across the room! :laughing:


----------



## Aquamarine

Plasternoid said:


> I'll repeat an earlier post of mine, if it was some burly hairy pedophile lookin 50 year old dude as the OP you would not be rushing to his defense like that. But an aesthetically pleasing young white girl gets the long end of the straw because of a glaring double standard no one wants to address.


Unless he's an actual pedophile, I would. That's just your assumption, you don't know what I think. Again, I apply benefit of the doubt. So where's the double-standard?


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Plasternoid said:


> I'll repeat an earlier post of mine, if it was some burly hairy pedophile lookin 50 year old dude as the OP you would not be rushing to his defense like that. But an aesthetically pleasing young white girl gets the long end of the straw because of a glaring double standard no one wants to address.


Personally, I would try to defend everyone because we are all beautiful in our own way. That all being said, you may be right that we are more likely to go to the aid of a young girl, but not a 50 year old man, but why is that:

- Some people will go to the aid of those who they feel look more attractive and since we put a premium on looks and society tends to see white people as "nicer" and American society is kind of ageist (apparently our society does not believe that the old can be beautiful and we tell them to cover up), so with that regards, yes, our biases show. If you don't like it, become a feminist/feminist supporter ^__^ 

- Also, some people are aware that when it comes to being judged on looks, women have it harder than men. We, as a society (not you and I as individuals), tend to place a lot of a woman's value on her looks. I mean women are expected to look good, wear make up to hide parts that they are told that don't look good, we place a higher value on women have "sexy" bodies and being virgins. What we don't do, as a society, however is value women for their minds and for their potential. Okay, we may a little bit, but not compared to how we throw narrow standards of beauty at them and keep telling them that they have to look this good. So, yes, when it comes to self esteem about looks, women have it hard and more than likely, such an individual woman has had it hard as well (even if people are nice to her about her looks or even mention them, television and commercials and other parts of society still tell women that much of their value is in their bodies and how they look). So, to be honest, women probably need more support given how hard society is on them

- She is only 17 years old (probably still in High School). She is still seen as not being an adult just yet, because, at that age, she is probably still growing emotionally and probably is still trying to learn to value herself, not as others she her (or how she perceives others see her), but as she sees herself. Which is hard, especially at that age, and some people, or should I say kids (under the age of 18), are not yet into adulthood and they should not be treated the same way we treat adults and they should have a more nurturing, supportive network.


Finally, who cares if she looking for attention or not. If she is, then she obvious is placing much of her value in how others see her and, although, I won't say that is healthy, someone like that probably does need the ego boost from kind of having a hollow self worth. Although, what she would really need, if that were the case, would be having people support her and value her for who she is beyond her physical looks, until she learns how to value herself. To be honest, I why you are making a big deal out of this and why you are not giving anyone who does this the benefit of the doubt. I mean some people may may really need the benefit of the doubt, and even if they don't, they may still need some help in other ways and they are a human being after all.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Plasternoid said:


> I'll repeat an earlier post of mine, if it was some burly hairy pedophile lookin 50 year old dude as the OP you would not be rushing to his defense like that. But an aesthetically pleasing young white girl gets the long end of the straw because of a glaring double standard no one wants to address.


... Um, I'm kinda into the burly hairy 50-year old dudes. If he dresses well, showers, and keeps his hair kempt, then he's sexy as hell to me.

Of course, I don't know exactly who looks like a pedophile, so...


----------



## Hidden from Sight

I think I found the problem.










Before/After with the amazing program known as Photoshop. The after was probably on a magazine cover.


----------



## ForsakenMe

dizzycactus said:


> Why are the guys guilty for feeling afraid? If a girl is afraid of being raped, is she "guilty" for that?
> 
> The fact that guys not approaching girls is seen as a big problem in itself indicates that girls depend on guys approaching them, i.e. it's much more an issue that girls are "guilty" of being afraid of approaching than it is that guys are.
> 
> Why are you recommending her to just remain passive until a guy comes "knocking down her door" for her? She's much more likely to end up with a narcissistic or psychopathic abuser that way, since a lack of shame and extreme confidence are typical traits arising from those conditions. On the other hand, someone who's amygdala is extra sensitive, which regulates emotions, is quite often shy, due to being more sensitive to emotional events. In other words, a guy who possesses real depth of feeling is more likely than average to be shy, whilst a boisterous confident guy is more likely than average to possess unhealthy mental defects that could lead to mistreatment and abuse. Your choice, however.


Oh, I hope my post didn't come out like that. :sad: I don't mean they are GUILTY, as in, they're bad people for being shy. I don't mean it like that but I can see how my post can come across like that. And I only say about the knocking down the door thing as a saying that even a shy guy, after feeling comfortable with her, will come for her, even if SHE made the first move.

Haha, man, I am so sorry. :blushed:


----------



## Amacey

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I am 17 years old. I am full of energy and if you met me you might think I was ISTP.. But I am INTP. I feel as if I am unattractive due to the fact that males won't even talk to me unless I approach them first.. I really appreciate if someone would critique my pictures below and see what my problem is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you're pretty m i think guys avoid you because they feel insecure maybe?


----------



## dizzycactus

ForsakenMe said:


> Oh, I hope my post didn't come out like that. :sad: I don't mean they are GUILTY, as in, they're bad people for being shy. I don't mean it like that but I can see how my post can come across like that. And I only say about the knocking down the door thing as a saying that even a shy guy, after feeling comfortable with her, will come for her, even if SHE made the first move.
> 
> Haha, man, I am so sorry. :blushed:


Well it's no problem. I can be a little defensive too, because there really are a lot of people who will throw scorn on shyer guys. 
I'm not sure about the door part still lol. You should check out love-shyness. I've never asked a girl out in my life. As you say, it's easy to make them feel threatened, uncomfortable, etc. I'm afraid of coming off in an inappropriate way, and it has been drilled into me since I was young by various forms of media, so now I have a strong fear of expressing interest in a girl unless it's certain that I am clear to do so. It crippled my dating life for many years, and at 23, I am still a virgin, though I am making plans to be with a girl I met online.


----------



## ForsakenMe

dizzycactus said:


> Well it's no problem. I can be a little defensive too, because there really are a lot of people who will throw scorn on shyer guys.
> I'm not sure about the door part still lol. You should check out love-shyness. I've never asked a girl out in my life. As you say, it's easy to make them feel threatened, uncomfortable, etc. I'm afraid of coming off in an inappropriate way, and it has been drilled into me since I was young by various forms of media, so now I have a strong fear of expressing interest in a girl unless it's certain that I am clear to do so. It crippled my dating life for many years, and at 23, I am still a virgin, though I am making plans to be with a girl I met online.


I have no problems with shy guys. In fact, many of my crushes as a young girl was with the quiet guys. But we were both too shy so nothing ever happened. roud: My fiance is a semi-shy INFP and I love that so much about him. I approached him first!

I think human interaction has taken a major nose dive in the past decade or so, and there are many reasons for this. Manners have since went out the door, and everybody will tell you exactly what they think of you- which, of course, means people will call you every name under the sun and will happily make you feel lower than dog sh*t. I've been bullied relentlessly during my primary and high school years, so I know what it can do to someone's self esteem.

Believe me, there are women who like the shy and quiet types. I exist. And there's nothing wrong with being a virgin, so don't worry about it. :crazy:


----------



## Plasternoid

Torai said:


> ... Um, I'm kinda into the burly hairy 50-year old dudes. If he dresses well, showers, and keeps his hair kempt, then he's sexy as hell to me.
> 
> Of course, I don't know exactly who looks like a pedophile, so...


First of all, you're just saying that to be contrary because you don't look favorably upon my criticisms of this girl. I could say shit smells bad right now and you'd go on about how pleasant you find its aroma if you thought it would score you points with this attention...well, I'm not gonna say whore because that would get me heat from the all seeing site administrators, so, attention seeker and her supporters. And this is what a pedophile looks like:
http://www.cepei.it/immagini/Jung.jpg


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> First of all, you're just saying that to be contrary because you don't look favorably upon my criticisms of this girl.


So you know the hidden intentions of the poster. Cool.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Plasternoid said:


> First of all, you're just saying that to be contrary because you don't look favorably upon my criticisms of this girl. I could say shit smells bad right now and you'd go on about how pleasant you find its aroma if you thought it would score you points with this attention...well, I'm not gonna say whore because that would get me heat from the all seeing site administrators, so, attention seeker and her supporters. And this is what a pedophile looks like:
> http://www.cepei.it/immagini/Jung.jpg


That's what a pedo looks like? I see one of the most prominent theorists of the humanistic branch of psychology. And not even the sexual deviant one.

I'm not really defending this gal. I mean, sure, I see she's what would be considered physically attractive to a large portion of the population, but from what limited information I know about her, she's not my type, especially considering part of me just wants to stay away from the whole image triad.


----------



## Plasternoid

FakeLefty said:


> So you know the hidden intentions of the poster. Cool.


Not for certain but common sense tells me I do almost for certain.


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> Not for certain but common sense tells me I do almost for certain.


Analysis please? I'd like to figure out your train of thought.


----------



## Plasternoid

Torai said:


> That's what a pedo looks like? I see one of the most prominent theorists of the humanistic branch of psychology. And not even the sexual deviant one.
> 
> I'm not really defending this gal. I mean, sure, I see she's what would be considered physically attractive to a large portion of the population, but from what limited information I know about her, she's not my type, especially considering part of me just wants to stay away from the whole image triad.


But he LOOKS like a pedo. An animators depiction of him would most accurately make him resemble Herbert from Family Guy.


----------



## RetroVortex

Hidden from Sight said:


> I think I found the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before/After with the amazing program known as Photoshop. The after was probably on a magazine cover.







But seriously though, both look sexy to me. The one on the right is kinda more conventionally sexy I guess, like for some reason I imagined her grinding with dat ass lol, but the one on the left I'd probably want to wrap my arms around more though. :blushed:

*squishy*


----------



## Plasternoid

FakeLefty said:


> Analysis please? I'd like to figure out your train of thought.


Because you gang of suck ups are all too enamored with the sight of such a fit breeding partner to look at her intentions honestly. Your hormones are overtaking your rational minds, which explains why most if not all criticism I've received directly regarding my posts on this thread are from none other than male users young enough to engage in sexual activity. Your subconscious (or whatever the plural of that is) pinpoints me as the enemy, and any negative feedback I dish out on this girl and her motives are forces that need to eliminated by any means necessary, which of course is easily accomplished by disagreeing with anything I say, no matter how right I am, and no matter how dishonest you people have to be in the process.


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> Because you gang of suck ups are all too enamored with the sight of such a fit breeding partner to look at her intentions honestly. Your hormones are overtaking your rational minds, which explains why most if not all criticism I've received directly regarding my posts on this thread are from none other than male users young enough to engage in sexual activity. Your subconscious (or whatever the plural of that is) pinpoints me as the enemy, and any negative feedback I dish out on this girl and her motives are forces that need to eliminated by any means necessary, which of course is easily accomplished by disagreeing with anything I say, no matter how right I am, and no matter how dishonest you people have to be in the process.


You do realize that some of the guys who posted here are well into their late 20s, and even into their 30s? That means that they shouldn't be considering her as a "breeding partner." Also, some of the people who posted here are female (albeit I haven't checked their sexual orientation).


----------



## Plasternoid

FakeLefty said:


> You do realize that some of the guys who posted here are well into their late 20s, and even into their 30s? That means that they shouldn't be considering her as a "breeding partner." Also, some of the people who posted here are female (albeit I haven't checked their sexual orientation).


Uhh, well, hopefully without sounding too terribly taboo, it's a well established fact that many men of all ages would find a healthy 17 year old girl a fit ""breeding partner"", as you put it, whether they act on it or not, it's an undeniable fact. Besides, why the FUCK would late 20s to 30s men be browsing through this thread anyway? Fucking creepy, no matter what they say. I mean yeah they'll say, "yeah you're pretty but I'm too old for you" or "Just be confident", but come on, we all know what they're thinking. *shudders*


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> Uhh, well, hopefully without sounding too terribly taboo, it's a well established fact that many men of all ages would find a healthy 17 year old girl a fit ""breeding partner"", as you put it, whether they act on it or not, it's an undeniable fact. Besides, why the FUCK would late 20s to 30s men be browsing through this thread anyway? Fucking creepy, no matter what they say. I mean yeah they'll say, "yeah you're pretty but I'm too old for you" or "Just be confident", but come on, we all know what they're thinking. *shudders*


What about the fact that there are a fair amount of female posters here who were supportive of the OP?


----------



## Plasternoid

FakeLefty said:


> What about the fact that there are a fair amount of female posters here who were supportive of the OP?


What about it? That's a harmless gesture of kindness/ feminine unity.


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> What about it? That's a harmless gesture of kindness/ feminine unity.


_"Because you gang of suck ups are all too enamored with the sight of such a fit breeding partner to look at her intentions honestly. Your hormones are overtaking your rational minds, which explains why most if not all criticism I've received directly regarding my posts on this thread are from none other than male users young enough to engage in sexual activity. Your subconscious (or whatever the plural of that is) pinpoints me as the enemy, and any negative feedback I dish out on this girl and her motives are forces that need to eliminated by any means necessary, which of course is easily accomplished by disagreeing with anything I say, no matter how right I am, and no matter how dishonest you people have to be in the process."


Not everybody is looking for a breeding partner here._


----------



## Plasternoid

FakeLefty said:


> _"Because you gang of suck ups are all too enamored with the sight of such a fit breeding partner to look at her intentions honestly. Your hormones are overtaking your rational minds, which explains why most if not all criticism I've received directly regarding my posts on this thread are from none other than male users young enough to engage in sexual activity. Your subconscious (or whatever the plural of that is) pinpoints me as the enemy, and any negative feedback I dish out on this girl and her motives are forces that need to eliminated by any means necessary, which of course is easily accomplished by disagreeing with anything I say, no matter how right I am, and no matter how dishonest you people have to be in the process."
> 
> 
> Not everybody is looking for a breeding partner here._


Well, of course not actively. "Looking for" is the wrong term, "recognizing as and fantasizing about" is the correct one.


----------



## FakeLefty

Plasternoid said:


> Well, of course not actively. "Looking for" is the wrong term, "recognizing as and fantasizing about" is the correct one.


Do the women here fantasize about the OP too?


----------

